# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático

## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación les dejo un video con la entrevista hecha por César Campos (de Mesa Central, Canal 7) al Arq. Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo (Director Ejecutivo de AGRORURAL) sobre la campaña de forestación contra el cambio cambio climático. 
Ojalá nos concienticemos al respecto y empecemos a sembrar más árboles para cuidar nuestro planeta, y por ende, a nosostros mismos.     Saludos  *Fuente: YouTube (pnmsperu)*Temas similares: Artículo: BID desembolsará US$ 1,200 millones en quinquenio para medio ambiente, agua y cambio climático Empezamos a sembrar más de 100 millones de árboles para enfrentar el cambio climático Economía peruana perdería US$ 10,000 millones si no se mitigan efectos de cambio climático, advierte MEF 40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático 40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ministerio de Agricultura plantará 4 millones de árboles en Huancavelica*  
En el marco de un convenio interinstitucional entre el Ministerio de Agricultura, a través del Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural AGRORURAL, y el Gobierno Regional de Huancavelica, se plantarán unos 4 millones de árboles, como parte de la Campaña Nacional de Forestación de los 40 millones de plantones forestales. El documento fue suscrito por el Ministro de Agricultura, Dr. Carlos Leyton Muñoz, el Presidente del Gobierno Regional de Huancavelica, Federido Salas Guevara y el Director de AGRORURAL, Arq. Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo, en la sede de La Molina. 
Es una excelente simbiosis. AGRORURAL pondrá los plantones forestales, que ya están listos en los viveros comunales, y además la asistencia técnica, en tanto el Gobierno Regional de Huancavelica se encargará de costear la mano de obra de las personas que harán el trabajo de las plantaciones explicó el Director Ejecutivo de AGRORURAL 
Siembra un árbol y haz historia, porque así estaremos garantizando el futuro de las siguientes generaciones. Si ahora no se emprende acciones efectivas contra los efectos del cambio climático en las próximas décadas se sufrirá de escases de agua indicó el arquitecto Beltrán.   *Mil Empleos Temporales* 
Por su parte el titular de Agricultura señaló que en función de esta alianza estratégica entre ambas instituciones se generará unos 13 mil empleos temporales en los dos meses (febrero y marzo) que durará la labor de las plantaciones en las provincias y pequeños poblados del departamento de Huancavelica. 
Esperemos que otras instituciones imiten esta iniciativa de Huancavelica. Así, no solo en el Perú se podrá plantar cientos de millones de árboles, con lo que estaríamos contribuyendo con la lucha mundial contra el calentamiento global y los cambios climáticos. Asimismo generaríamos muchos puestos de trabajo para los peruanos, especialmente de las zonas alto andinas refirió Beltrán Bravo. 
Recordó que la Campaña Nacional de Forestación de los 40 millones de árboles emprendida por el Ministerio de Agricultura, a través de AGRORURAL, se inició el 13 de diciembre y concluirá a fines del mes de marzo. Así se busca aprovechar la temporada de lluvias en la sierra. 
Por otro lado, el Jefe del Instituto Nacional de Investigación Agraria INIA, Juan Risi Carbone y la representante de la Fundación Añaños, Mirtha Añaños firmaron un convenio para la producción de plantones frutales en la sierra del Perú.  *Fuente: www.minag.gob.pe (12/01/09)*

----------

